

Brazil education standards contribute to learning crisis - tokenadult
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-brazil-bad-education-20121118,0,623172.story

======
bulletmagnet
You can thank this guy for it: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paulo_Freire>

